

Einstein is wrong. Here's why.  - williamldennis
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/241e6efbd0

======
networkjester
Revising and writing 25 headlines to find the perfect one

    
    
                             != 
    

Doing the SAME thing over again and expecting different results

I feel Einstein would be in the camp of reiterating often, much like Edison's
"I failed 10,000 times" quote.

[edit: formatting]

------
gus_massa
It's not clear the origin of the starting quote. It's attributed to Einstein
but apparently there is no evidence. It's also attributed to many famous
people. See:
[http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Talk:Rita_Mae_Brown](http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Talk:Rita_Mae_Brown)

